# Florida Vacation Villas (#0776) Florida Vacation Villas Club I (#6740)



## Arb (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello! I cannot find anything in TUG's review pages for these resorts with similar names:

Florida Vacation Villas Club I (#6740) or
Florida Vacation Villas (#0776) 

Have they recently changed names or has just no one reviewed them? 

Please, if you have info, let me know, please.

Thank you!


----------



## Arb (Apr 7, 2009)

*No one knows?*

Still no response?


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 7, 2009)

I stayed at the Florida Vacation Villas but I haven't been there since the late 90's.  There were okay, a bit of a drive from the theme parks, but nothing special and I don't remember any amenities on site.


----------



## chappy42 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Florida Vacation Villas*

Florida Vacation Villas, #0776, Is the original resort made up of 2 bedroom, 2 bath condos and townhouses. They are not fancy but well maintained and spotless. This resort was built and is still run by the Daku family. Florida Vacation Villas Club is the latest effort by the same family and is made up of much newer 3 bedroom condos.See their web site floridavacationvillas.com.


----------

